

Ask YC: Does Net Neutrality Decision Threaten Your Startup? - justindz

I just heard some testimony on CSPAN regarding HR 5353 "Net Neutrality."  The testifying party (didn't catch the name) made the case that if net neutrality was not in effect when Google, Yahoo and similar companies were founded they would not be viable.  Thus, the outcome of this decision could threaten entrepreneurship.<p>So, would the argument in that testimony apply in your case?  Would a lack of net neutrality threaten your startup, your startup idea or YC and the angel community in general?
======
epi0Bauqu
In theory, the ISPs could block anything. In practice, very doubtful. So no.

------
justindz
I think the comment in the testimony was regarding cost of "premium" bandwidth
as something that would have crushed a search startup.

------
ejs
It seems ISPs _could_ inject ads or replace ads in webpages (ie google ads)
which could threaten income of many sites out there.

